# Cool pictures from A-Stan



## Pete031 (Mar 21, 2008)

These are some pictures of 3rd Battalion PPCLI in 2002 during Op Apollo. Basically or contribution to OEF. This is only the combat support page, so Recce>:{, Direct Fire support, Sigs, mortars and HQ. 
These dudes are a light Infantry Battalion with a company of Jumpers. 
http://www.angelfire.com/wizard/apollo0/cbtspcoy.html


----------



## Chopstick (Mar 21, 2008)

Nice pics Pete!;)


----------



## AWP (Mar 21, 2008)

Nice pictures. Thank you for posting.


----------



## EATIII (Mar 21, 2008)

shweet!


----------



## HoosierAnnie (Mar 21, 2008)

Way too cool


----------



## LibraryLady (Mar 21, 2008)

Great pics!

Thanks for posting

LL


----------

